# Is Neutralizing Cordial OK to give a dog for acid stomach?



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Picked this up at the Whole Foods but wanted to check first. It is diluted in water, so the alcohol is a non issue. 

What I want to know is if the herbs listed are OK for dogs. 
Neutralizing Cordial contains:Rhubarb rhizome (Rheum palmatum)Cinnamon bark (Cinnamomum zeylanicum)Goldenseal rhizome & roots (Hydrastis can.)Peppermint essential oil (Mentha piperita)Potassium Carbonate, USP

Anyone know?


----------

